# Please help me out here Boy or Girl?



## Mysticalrain

This is baby number 3 at 12 weeks and 5 days what are your guesses?
:baby::flower:


----------



## Mysticalrain

Anyone? where are all the experts?:winkwink:


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

It's so hard ill hazard a guess at boy


----------



## Mysticalrain

Thank you I have two boys already everyone is saying this one is also a boy. God give me strengh 3 boys:O:O


----------



## DobbyForever

Also guessing boy but not sure


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Jbree

I think girl x


----------



## Mysticalrain

I wonder wonder... I do not find out until October for certain. But at my 12 weeks the women who scanned me said she reckons its a boy now shes scanned alot of babies shes almost retired. So it makes me wonder if it is actually a boy is there any possibility she may be wrong? :O Can you tell that early? :O x


----------



## Mysticalrain

thank you :) x


----------



## Tui

Guessing girl :)


----------



## Mysticalrain

Aw thanks I would love a we girl having two boys already im getting seriously outnumbered. However if I am blessed with another beautiful boy that is fine too as long as they are nice and healthy... I have type 1 Diabetes so there is also an extra risk so hard All I wanna do is eat ice cream. XD


----------



## Mrs_carpets

I would guess boy :)


----------



## rose.

Girl!


----------



## Mysticalrain

Its a close one 4 boys and 3 girl votes. XD I'll well update not until October mind you. XD x


----------



## Mysticalrain

Anyone else? I love scrolling down to more people's opinions? I just dont know Im swaying for boy cause I cant even imagine having a girl. Boys are all I know. :O


----------



## Mysticalrain

Any more guesses? I have looked and looked and I really do not get the nub theory or the skull theroy. They pretty much all look the same to me. :O x


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'd guess girl off of skull, I think the nub is hidden by leg. The tech may have seen something we didnt but I would definitely NOT convince yourself its one or the other from her guess:)


----------



## Mysticalrain

6lilpigs said:


> I'd guess girl off of skull, I think the nub is hidden by leg. The tech may have seen something we didnt but I would definitely NOT convince yourself its one or the other from her guess:)

Thanks for having a guess it is just a bit of fun makes the waiting more exciting. But yeah I have boy in mind because she said that but who knows for certain the bits should be clearer this week but I won't be scanned again until 20 weeks. :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Mysticalrain

My gender Scan is on Monday any last minute guesses :) Pink or Blue? xxxxxxx


----------



## ikaria

:blue:


----------



## EverythingXd

I'm leaning :blue: Enjoy your scan :flower:


----------



## mummy2_1

Any update. I guess blue


----------



## 6lilpigs

Leaning blue too but the detail is hidden in the leg there :)


----------



## darcie

Im going girl


----------



## Faffalina

I think this is a girl.


----------



## Mysticalrain

Hey guys sorry about the long awaited update I have just been swamped well most of you were right It's... another BOY!!! Three lovely boys I am super lucky! Guess girls arent for me lol So excited cannot wait to meet him!! xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## EverythingXd

Congratulations! &#128153;


----------

